# Small shrimp that don't breed in the aquarium?



## nry (14 Mar 2010)

Are there any small shrimp that won't breed in the aquarium?  I ended up having to frequently cull the mixed batch which were sold as Amano (via eBay) as they bred like rabbits, had more shrimp than the usual snail pests!

I like the bumble bee shrimp but they appear to breed easily too - I know I could likely sell them on but I'd rather have as low maintenance as possible.


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2010)

Have a google around for Orange and Green Dwarf Shrimp... don't see them that often, but some Maidenheads get both from time to time, and breeding is unreported afaik


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Mar 2010)

I hear that rednose shrimp need salt/brackish to breed.  Might be worth researching them.  They're pretty cool looking.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2010)

Purple zebra too. My LFS has Orange shrimp in all the time and reckons they're the hardiest of them all.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Mar 2010)

I thought the orange shrimp were basically cherries?  If so, they'll breed like rabbits I assume.


----------



## nry (14 Mar 2010)

Cheers all - is there truely the need for shrimp in a tank?  I'm wondering if I need any or not after a little reading, or maybe I'll just live with the breeding and go for some bumble bee shrimp...always liked them.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2010)

Afraid not, Orange shrimp need a brackish stage to breed.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Mar 2010)

You don't need them.  They do perform a function, but they're not totally necessary.  I think they make an interesting addition that isn't fish 

Ah right, nice one Garuf.  Didn't realise that.  I think my LFS claimed they were cherries but orrange.  That being said, the ones she had in may have been different to the ones you're talking about?


----------



## andyh (15 Mar 2010)

Garuf is right

true orange shrimps require brackish to breed so would be ideal. I believe they are Caridina sp not a neocaridiana (like cherries). They are fairly cheap too.


----------



## JamesM (15 Mar 2010)

I think shrimp have more character than most small fish and I find them far more interesting personally.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I hear that rednose shrimp need salt/brackish to breed.  Might be worth researching them.  They're pretty cool looking.


Don't think they need brackish water, just the fry just go through a larvae stage before they become full shrimplets.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I think shrimp have more character than most small fish and I find them far more interesting personally.


I agree 100%.


----------

